# plastic pots - to leave or cut



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

I was reading a few posts on here and everyone seems to agree you should take off the plastic pots when you put your plants in the gravel but here's my situation...
I didn't know that prior to planting and I have two different plants, I'm guessing they are both in the sword family, that are established in their places in my tank but were planted witht he plastic pots left on. 
Should I removed the plant and take off the pot now? even though it will disturb the established roots?? or should I just leave it at this point and of course, take off all future plastic pots?
Thanks!


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

If you like the placements of the swords than I would recommend leaving them where they are for two reasons. It would disturb their growth if you pulled them up and if for any reason in the future you decide to move them or pull them out entirely it will make it significantly easier. 

Usually its more important to pull the plastic pot off more to remove as much of the rock wool that usually is inside that pot off the plant because rock wool can store disease and many other things that you might not want in your tank. This shouldnt be a concern now as the plants have had time to establish themselves any problems should have shown up within that time. 

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

IMO, you should remove them now. Swords especially can have very long, very extensive root systems. Uprooting them now and replanting them won't inhibit the growth IME, but leaving the pots on can choke the root system, and that will inhibit the growth of the plant.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ltrepeter2000 said:


> If you like the placements of the swords than I would recommend leaving them where they are for two reasons. It would disturb their growth if you pulled them up and if for any reason in the future you decide to move them or pull them out entirely it will make it significantly easier.
> 
> Usually its more important to pull the plastic pot off more to remove as much of the rock wool that usually is inside that pot off the plant because rock wool can store disease and many other things that you might not want in your tank. This shouldnt be a concern now as the plants have had time to establish themselves any problems should have shown up within that time.
> 
> ...



Not sure where you got this infor from but it is incorrect in areas.........

Rockwool isn't a storage for disease, but does contain high amounts of nitrogen in various forms (usually ammonia). That is why you remove the rockwool. Most potted plants are grown emmersed so algae blooms are not possible but underwater................
The pot also strangles the roots of plants. They cannot grow properly confined. Remove the plant and the pot and replant. Healthy plants will show no ill affect. Clipping roots will not hurt and in fact, should stimulate new growth.


----------

